# Does what it is designed to do



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for the in depth, unbiased review.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Always good to know. I have looked at this unit a couple times as a possibility.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! 400 bux on Amazon… Geeesh!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting the review. I wish tool companies would send me free stuff…

I must say, the review on your site makes it look much more solidly constructed than the photos on Kreg's website. It looks more worth the $400 the way you've presented it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'll take a look at the upcoming machinery show.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a good review! I didn't know they send free stuff to their customers for testing ; what's the criteria! I like free stuff.


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

> That s a good review! I didn t know they send free stuff to their customers for testing ; what s the criteria! I like free stuff.
> 
> - Surfside


This is just my opinion, but I think these manufacturers catch wind of the more popular youtube type sites. Wood Whisperer, Jay, Mere Mortals, etc and send them stuff to "hopefully" get a favorable review on their products. They must trust in their product if they send it for an unbiased opinion. It could very easily blow up in their face so I am sure they are careful who they send them to for a fair evaluation.

If your "YouTube" channel consists of you hitting things with a hammer, swearing and complaining about everything, I doubt anyone will send you anything…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like a great piece for some one like you say that uses pocket holes frequently


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Not something I would be able to put to proper use since I do not do a lot of pocket jig jointery but I am sure there are those with a small woodworking business that could definitely benefit from it.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I had considered the contractor style Foreman but at nearly $800, I had to say no. I do enough pocket holes to probably justify this newer hobbyist version, but for now mine is working just fine.

I am glad to see Kreg trying to bridge the gap for those that could use this tool.

Thanks for the review.
Mike


----------



## dogjoiner (Nov 10, 2014)

In the UK I have been told that it will not be coming over here as Kreg are having lost of bad feed back and problems is this just the UK distributors just trying to sell all the old stock or is there problems?


----------

